# Inet über netzwerk Win98



## AMDAthlon11 (31. Juli 2007)

Moin,
brauch hilfe beim Inet über netzwerk.

Ausgangssituation:
2 Win98 rechner mit BNC Netzwerk
der eine rechner is mit einem router verbunden und hat ne permanente Verbindung.
Nun möchte ich den 2. 98 Rechner auch noch mit Inet über den 1. versorgen (also über netzwerk).

Gibts dafür ne Anleitung? Hab nur was mit DFÜ freigabe gefunden. Aber da wird kein DFÜ benötigt -.-

Bitte um Hilfe


----------

